# What is the Tally For the States?



## udpolo15 (Jun 14, 2006)

Probably easier to have this updated piecemeal, then to try and remember after the fact. I will do my best to keep this current. If I made a mistake, let me know.

EXAM DATE: April 21, 2006

Florida - June 14, 2006 - ELSES

Arizona- June 14, 2006 - ELSES

Montana - June 14, 2006 - ELSES

Ohio - June 15, 2006 - ELSES

Washington State - June 15, 2006 - ELSES

Louisiana - June 16, 2006 - ELSES


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

good idea.


----------



## SCPE (Jun 16, 2006)

FL - 6/14

OH

AZ

MT

MS

WA

MI

WV - June 17th

LA- June 16th and June 17th

MO - June 17th

UT - 6/19

AK - 6/19

TX - 6/19

VT - 6/19

AR - 6/20

AL - 6/21

Please feel free to add on.

Edit: As of 6/21, we have at least 16 states on board. Not sure if any state that hasn't posted here has received them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Miss. and Wash. have gotten them too

Vermont has most assuredly not. :angry:


----------



## SCPE (Jun 16, 2006)

FL

OH

AZ

MT

MS

WA

It is a fairly paltry list considering the time since the exam (based on April 2004 &amp; 2005 timing). There must of been some sort of hiccup at ELSES.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 16, 2006)

FL

OH

AZ

MT

MS

WA

MI :cig:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2006)

Isn't Mississippi MI? I don't know what MS is, but I don't think they got em yet.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Michigan is MI, and and Mississippi is MS, and Missouri is MO, I could be wrong


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, I live in MI chigan and that's the abbreviation I've been using


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 16, 2006)

As of yesterday (Thursday) afternoon, the MS state board confirmed via phone that they have not received the results yet. The director also said that she talked to NCEES on Monday, and they told her to expect the results sometime next week.

Given a day or 2 turnaround time for the board, I expect results to arrive to the examinees around the middle or end of next week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2006)

I think you are on to it actually. I stand corrected. :tone:

:bow:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 16, 2006)

Although I heard Bill Gates might buy the rights to use MS as his own Postal Code, Mississippi will just have to figure something else out.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 16, 2006)

No worries VTEnviro 

I feel for all of you who are still waiting and wishing you the best!!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 16, 2006)

DVINNY,

You have the abbreviations correct! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## SCPE (Jun 16, 2006)

Based on past years (I know everyone is sick of saying that) usually the third day of results has a lot of states. Hopefully everyone is checking their mail/websites.


----------



## statedogg (Jun 16, 2006)

This really is a very poorly organized process. Its a national test with a national test date, but different states have tests graded by different companies, and even then ELSES can't get their grading and distribution system together. Supposedly they overnighted the results to the state boards and then mailed letters to those people who were direct mail candidates. Now, its hard for me to understand how some people have had their results for 3 days and some state boards havent even gotten the results.

I am glad for the people who have gotten results, but this is a clusterfuck. Seems to me ELSES could administer and grade all the tests. Since you would have to register with them to register for the test you should also be able to login to view your test score. ELSES would send NCEES the results and they could decide a suggested cut score and put that info on their website. Next they forward the info to the state boards who could accept or adjust the cut score and mail PE numbers to the passing applicants. Maybe I am misundertanding the way the process is supposed to go, but I just want my freakin score.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't give a shit about my score I want the pass letter!!!


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm actually confused about the whole grading process in general.

Does ELSES grade ALL of the exams or just for some states? If that's the case, then NCEES handles the grading for the rest?

Someone enlighten me please. :brick:


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 16, 2006)

Bump.

I think this is current. I think Michigan FE results have been recieved, but it doesn't seem like the PE results are out.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello there,

Which states have reported so far?  :beerchug Congratulations to good people who passed the test. I am happy to see some old friends who made it this time. 

Good luck to the rest and no matter what keep your chin up.

;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 16, 2006)

There was another thread to this effect. I'll let you know if I find it. ITs nearby somewhere!

Ed


----------



## cement (Jun 16, 2006)

FL, AZ, MT and WA have results aready. ohio is in too. LA had some, but Ed's did not show. not many new today

;guns; BRING ON AN ENVELOPE! ;guns;


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello there,

Please keep me posted, my friends. I don't work in front of the computer all day anymore, and unless I can catch a wireless authorized network on the co. laptop, or when I come home late at night, I am in the dark. I will check here when I can.

Jeb, glad to see your user in the banner. Congrats. My results will take, at least, two more weeks. &lt;_&lt;

So....


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2006)

WV came in today


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 17, 2006)

LA (Mandeville) came today. Baton Rouge came yesterday.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 17, 2006)

LA (Mandeville) came today (6/17)

Ed


----------



## STLCARDS (Jun 17, 2006)

Missouri's are hitting the mailboxes today (6/17).


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish they would add this to the scroll at the top.......I feel better everytime I see a new state get added.......


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats a great idea NCcarguy. What do you say Road guy? Can you add it to the top of the page where the other banner was? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me see about adding them. It might take forever to scroll all the way across..

I will pin this so it doesnt get lost in the frey......


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 19, 2006)

All of the results for MS are in as of today.


----------



## VTskier (Jun 19, 2006)

Vermont came in today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 19, 2006)

It certainly did! +1


----------



## cement (Jun 19, 2006)

also :watch: TX, AK and UT today (6/19) any others?


----------



## cement (Jun 20, 2006)

somebody posted on "the other board" that they walked into the board office to get their results in ID today 7/20. maybe i will camp on the sidewalk in denver. i could pick up some spare change too! :???:

got a thin, official looking letter and nearly crapped. it was my daughter's report card. I want Mine!

AR is in today too i read.


----------



## SCPE (Jun 21, 2006)

Did anybody receive scores on June 20th?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 21, 2006)

> somebody posted on PPI that they walked into the board office to get their results in ID today 7/20. maybe i will camp on the sidewalk in denver. i could pick up some spare change too! :???:
> got a thin, official looking letter and nearly crapped. it was my daughter's report card. I want Mine!
> 
> AR is in today too i read.





> got a thin, official looking letter and nearly crapped. it was my daughter's report card. I want Mine!


Your PE results are coming from the local school board? :blink: :lmao:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 21, 2006)

Did ANY states get added yesterday???? :wtf:


----------



## gonnapassthistime (Jun 21, 2006)

Arkansas results are on the website (6/20), letters in the mail.


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2006)

> Your PE results are coming from the local school board?  :blink:   :lmao:


I wish! see, the way they do it in CO is that you get an 9x12 manilla with your certificate in it if you pass, and a regular letter if you fail. I saw an offical looking letter in the back of the mailbox and my heart sank! My daughter was bummed too, she got a C in english. She is writing her teacher as we speak!


----------



## gonnapassthistime (Jun 21, 2006)

[My daughter was bummed too, she got a C in english. She is writing her teacher as we speak! ]

Probably ought to proofread that for her.


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2006)

i read that ND is receiving results on the OtheR sItE HI and DE too

rly:


----------



## Nevadabob (Jun 22, 2006)

Nevada on 6/21


----------



## Kipper (Jun 22, 2006)

Oklahoma received results 6-22


----------



## Seajay (Jun 22, 2006)

DE 21 Jun


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello there,

To the guys taking care of this forum...GREAT JOB my friends. EXCELLENT. :claps:

I want to leave you this. Is a comparative table about when the results are coming. That will help the next groups of desperates. :angry: :blink:   h43r:

Please fill the table for April 2006. I have not been able to follow the whole thing this time. Congrats to all passing members. Again...GOOD JOB.

State--------------- October 28 2005--------------- April 21 2006

Alabama ----------------Dec 28

Alaska ---------------- Jan 03

Arizona ---------------- Dec 27

Arkansas ---------------- Dec 27

California ---------------- After Jan 23

Colorado----------------Jan 02 (Web)

Connecticut----------------Jan 13

Delaware----------------Jan 06

Florida----------------Dec 29 ---------------- Jun 14

Georgia----------------Jan 05

Hawaii----------------Jan 05

Idaho----------------Mailed Dec 28

Illinois----------------Jan 12 (Web)

Indiana----------------Dec 30

Iowa----------------Jan 14

Kansas----------------Jan 04

Kentucky----------------Dec 30

Louisiana----------------Jan 05

Maine----------------Jan 11

Maryland----------------Jan 13

Massachusetts----------------Jan 17

Michigan----------------Dec 30

Minnesota----------------Dec 31

Mississippi----------------Dec 29

Missouri----------------Jan 23

Montana----------------Jan 02 (Web)

Nebraska----------------Jan 04

Nevada----------------Jan 06

New Hampshire----------------Jan 05

New Jersey----------------Jan 17

New Mexico----------------Dec 30

New York----------------Jan 09

North Carolina----------------Dec 29 (Web)

North Dakota----------------???

Ohio----------------Jan 06

Oklahoma----------------Dec 29

Oregon----------------Jan 12

Pennsylvania----------------Jan 07

Puerto Rico----------------Jan 23

Rhode Island----------------Jan 20

South Carolina----------------Jan 03

South Dakota----------------Jan 02

Tennessee----------------Dec 31

Texas----------------Dec 28

Utah----------------Dec [email protected] 31

Vermont----------------Jan 05

Virginia----------------Dec 30

Washington----------------Dec 31

Wisconsin----------------Jan 07

West Virginia----------------Dec 31

Wyoming----------------Jan 09

D.C.----------------Jan 03

;guns; ;guns; ;guns;

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2006)

after all the results are in we are going to summarize this and pin it in "somwhere" for the next go round..

nice work,thanks


----------



## jciowa (Jun 23, 2006)

here's what I have for 4/06 THUS FAR

TX-6/19 AZ 6/14 AR 6/20 AL 6/20

NC 6/21 FL 6/14 MS 6/17 OK 6/22

MI 6/15 TN 6/22 AK 6/19 WV 6/17

KY 6/17 OR 19 WA 6/15 MT 6/14 SC 6/22

NE 6/22 VT 6/19 NH 6/22 LA 6/16

HI 6/21 OH 6/15 DE 6/21 NV 6/22

UT 6/19 ND 6/21 ID 6/21 MO 6/17


----------



## hail2pitt98 (Jun 23, 2006)

You do good work JC. :claps:


----------



## jstandfest (Jun 23, 2006)

Michigan PE results have NOT come yet. the word is that it was just FE results.

Frustrated, Michigan Engineer nor myself have received any results yet.


----------



## jciowa (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry about that. Wasn't trying to get anyone in a state of shock. I know I had read something somewhere, but I'm sure you've been watching MI closer than I.


----------



## hail2pitt98 (Jun 23, 2006)

PA 6-23


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 23, 2006)

WI 6-23-06


----------



## pitlover (Jun 23, 2006)

GA 6/23 (website)


----------



## Bertny (Jul 1, 2006)

Add NY. First result posted 6/30


----------



## cement (Jul 3, 2006)

CO on the website 7/3


----------



## jciowa (Jul 5, 2006)

IA letter from board received on 7/5


----------



## PL_NJPE (Jul 28, 2006)

NJ- July 28 in mail. Letter is dated July 25


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

Unpinning as all state have reported April '06 results...


----------

